# The Cryptocube



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

30 gallons of low-tech cryptocoryne goodness!









Equipment:
30 gallon Oceanic cube
XP2
Hydor inline heater
DIY light fixture 2x15w T8, with fancy Tek style reflectors

Flora:
Crypts!
Narrow leaf J fern

Fauna:
Betta Splendens
Boraras brigittae
Pseudepiplatys annulatus

This tank is a continuation of my long running 15 gallon, but I feel it deserves it's own thread as:
1) It is starting to take on it's own personality
2) I accidentally deleted most of the pics of the previous tank, making the previous thread pretty useless


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

*Oh what a difference the substrate can make!*

In my previous tank, I was using soil capped with eco-complete as the substrate. Which I figured would be a great substrate for a low tech crypt tank... It seems it all depends on the soil. My fancy soil from the bag actually contained mostly peat moss, though I was too inexperienced to understand the difference at the time. For two years my plants sat in that stuff and struggled, and I could never get the tank to look healthy.

This time around, I'm using mineralized top soil, made with good old Portland dirt, dug directly from my back yard.

The difference has been immediately apparent...

Compare the old leaves to the new:


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice and natural. I love it.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! I've actually decided the hardscape just isn't bold enough for this larger tank, and my poor manzanita branches are really falling apart after a few years use, so this tank will be getting a makeover very shortly. 

I have some wood soaking, and more crypts are on their way


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

I think you are right about needing more hardscape. 

Did you buy all the extra stuff to go with your mineralized soil?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I already had some lateralite sitting around, and there was a thin layer of aragonite sand already in the tank. I did buy some muriate of potash, and have plenty to share if you or anyone else needs some.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice job, Minsc. Gotta love those tanks full of crypts


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! Rescape coming soon!


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Niiiiice crypts!


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Thanks!

Here is the new look:


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the new drift wood helped a lot. It is quite the wild jungle in there.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Jason. The 'scape looks much more impressive from the couch now, which is good thing! Hopefully the crypts will get to growing soon, and I can thin them out a bit.


----------



## zha (Apr 9, 2008)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Loving the new look! What a difference!


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the RED plant ??? Tank looks good


----------

